# Nikon D5500 or Pentax K70



## rajiv.ganti (Sep 25, 2016)

Hello all enthusiasts out here,
I am planning to buy a DSLR soon. I was looking at all the available models in the market for the last few days and finally narrowed down for two.
I am very confused between Nikon D5500 or the Pentax K70 models!

Here are the differences in brief between the two:

Sensor: Both of them have the same sensor type and the sensor area (366mm2).
Resolution: both have 24MP
ISO: of D5500 has max of 25600, while k70 goes till 102400!! (I am not sure how often I use such extremely high ISO)

main advantages of K70 are: weather resistance build, camera in-built Image Stabilization technology (sensor pixel shift), extremely high ISO

advantages of D5500 are: light weight (about 200gm less then k70), touch screen (no touch for k70), more AF points (39 vs 11).

Any opinions or suggestions??


----------



## nac (Sep 25, 2016)

From where you're getting Pentax? @ what price? If you're getting it from abroad, it may not have India warranty.
Pentax DSLRs costs a lot in India. That's a bummer. 
I would prefer Nikon for it's wide presence and accessory support. 
By the way, why spend a lot on D5500, why not D5200?


----------



## rajiv.ganti (Sep 25, 2016)

Thanks for your reply.
I live abroad. So I have d5500 and pentax available for me here.


----------



## nac (Sep 25, 2016)

rajiv.ganti said:


> I live abroad. So I have d5500 and pentax available for me here.


Good then. Start digging online. I am sure Pentax packs some excellent features which likely to outgun Nikon. Pentax offer price likely to be good for the feature it offers.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 25, 2016)

what is the price you are getting these...if D7100 or D7200 is priced nearby then better go for that..
Pentax k70's weather resistant body is useful but what else? As we are in india we tend to focus more on nikon canon and max sony...dont have many choices


----------



## nac (Sep 25, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> what is the price you are getting these...if D7100 or D7200 is priced nearby then better go for that..
> Pentax k70's weather resistant body is useful but what else? As we are in india we tend to focus more on nikon canon and max sony...dont have many choices


I think D7xxx would be even more expensive than the two he narrowed down.

Not just weather resistant, Pentax tend to pack a lot more for a lot less price than Nikon and Canon. Going by the initial read, it has
More buffer
Pixel shift
Better VF
Better built
IBIS

And two red flags are Video and AF. In this front D5500 scores. OP has to do his own research and pick the one based on his preferences.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 26, 2016)

No No I am not even comparing D5500 with K70  D5500 is a overpriced medium grade DSLR which should be priced in 30s in India not in 50's ...
Thats the reason I am asking about prices of D7100 or D7200 , those are slightly old and price are settled down. they have most of the things K70 have and also dual mode dials, lot of keys and support for old lenses to AF .

if its between K70 and d5500 then k70 looks more desirable


----------



## nac (Sep 26, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> No No I am not even comparing D5500 with K70  D5500 is a overpriced medium grade DSLR which should be priced in 30s in India not in 50's ...
> Thats the reason I am asking about prices of D7100 or D7200 , those are slightly old and price are settled down. they have most of the things K70 have and also dual mode dials, lot of keys and support for old lenses to AF



Yeah, it's an overpriced camera. So the reason I asked what he feels about D5200, even D5300 now priced about 30k.
Did anyone notice this seller Online Shopping Site in India for Mobiles, Electronics &amp; Fashion at TataCLi ? Pricing is a lot attractive than other popular online sellers.
D7100/D7200  ~60k/66k body only


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 26, 2016)

I dont understand why they are not reducing the price of D7100 and D7200 ...D7100 is old now..maybe more than 3 yrs old....at least it should be in 50s ...I bought D7000 when it was 3.5 yr model it was 45k
If I had 65k to spend on body I would get a used Nikon D610 or a canon 5DMK2 ....why spent on same prosumers again


----------



## nac (Sep 26, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> I dont understand why they are not reducing the price of D7100 and D7200 ...D7100 is old now..maybe more than 3 yrs old....at least it should be in 50s ...I bought D7000 when it was 3.5 yr model it was 45k
> If I had 65k to spend on body I would get a used Nikon D610 or a canon 5DMK2 ....why spent on same prosumers again


Still D7000 costs around 43k with 18-105, it's 50k. Surprisingly still D90 is available both D7000 and D90 costs the same.
60D with 18-55 was selling around 43k before disappearing, 70D is not even close to that. Now the have two variants of 750D (760D), the can now keep the price of 70D higher as the 760D costs about 50k.
Why go for used, brand new D610 costs just 82.5k


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 26, 2016)

brand new is so cheap  ...can negotiate the used further down


----------



## tekiagadi (Jan 5, 2017)

In My Opinion, Nikon D5500 is best.


----------

